# First time hunting waterfowl



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

This is may first time out and have a one of a million questions. 
How far can 12 gauge shot go for a kill, and how far will it travel before it hits the ground . I do not want to hit or pepper any thing I am not supposed to . Thanks


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hopefully you will not be a sky buster like most of the new guys are. I wouldn't recommend shooting at any fowl farther than 40 yards. I try to stay inside of 30yards. after 40 yards you get a lot of cripples and wounded birds that end up suffering until they die in heavy cover.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

A better piece of advice is try to get the birds to decoy. Meaning, wait until the birds work your decoys and their feet are down about to land. you will bag more birds and not wound as many. Plus watching the birds work is just as fun as shooting.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If your using steel shot, it will lose velocity fairly quick out past 40 yards. So if your worried about over spray reaching a road or house, i think you'll be just fine.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Get out now while you still can!!!! Chasing waterfowl is a very bad/expensive habit lol. Good luck and as the others have said keep your shots close.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't duck hunted in quite a few years, but when I was hunting them I would set my farthest decoy between 25-30 yards out and work my way in from there with the rest of them. I didn't take any shots outside of the farthest decoy. Like AC ESS said it is just as much fun watching the birds work the decoys as it is shooting them. When you see them cup their wings they're going to land unless something spooks them. If you see them with their wings cupped inside of 30 yards that's the best time to shoot.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the comments and pm. Not for sure if I will make it out this weekend but I am looking forward to the season .One more question. My 12 ga. winchester has windproof chokes , which choke and shot size can be used for both duck and goose .thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Modified choke


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

fishingful said:


> Modified choke


 I agree. I used to use a Remington 870 with a modified choke and #5 shot.


----------



## Jtom (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know what "windproof" chokes are; I think the question to answer is are you going to be pass shooting or decoying birds? If pass shooting modified or improved modified would be fine (keep your shot inside 40 yds). If decoying - inside 30 yds., improved is a good choice. Steel patterns more tightly than lead, a good rule of thumb is one less constriction if using steel. I don't think shooting at geese and ducks with the same shot size is prudent unless you are getting the geese inside 25 yds and doing frontal shots. If shooting steel - ducks = #2 and geese = BB. Do not shoot at geese going away from you, this is asking for cripples. The biggest challenge I see for a new waterfowler is estimating distance, especially for geese! Hopefully, you will be going with someone that is experienced and can get the game into the decoys, if not, don't shoot at birds higher than large tree tops. Go have some fun and be careful when in the swamp and on the water.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There is a learning curve to waterfowl hunting #2 and BB will be all you need.and let them get close,on Geese if I can see the white neck collar there close enough.Ducks if I can see there feet ,same thing


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

I am looking forward to the challenge of learning something new. Thanks again for all the insight you all shared .


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't underestimate shot travel....years back we would hunt on farms with small abandoned buildings next to us... At the right angle and wind- our shot was landing on the tin roofs...from memory they were 100-120 yds away... We were surprised how far it drifted... You don't want to just get permission on a new farm and start peppering the farmers machinery or truck or anything! 
years back hunting ladue in a 30-40mph wind storm- we were trying to finish off a few ducks that were not floating belly up and that wind was moving our shot a good 5ft to the right..at only about 40yds out. my buddy missed his first two shots! good luck and have fun and be safe


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

opening day was a learning experience .My son was with me he finally had a day off work that makes it a good day to have time with him. we learned about decoy placement and most of all camouflage concealment we got busted by the ducks. when all was said and done I had one duck out of nowhere land near decoy and was able to get my first mallard drake.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool man, you did better then I! I look forward to sharing a blind with my son.


----------

